# Τα χάπια μου και το Lear Jet να φύγω!!!



## cinestef (Feb 3, 2013)

Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχω μεταφράσει κι έχω υποτιτλίσει πολλά ντοκιμαντέρ. Σε αρκετά από αυτά οι σκηνοθέτες παίρνουν συνέντευξη από διάφορους καλλιτέχνες. 
Αυτό που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι το εξής: Οι περισσότεροι αντί για να δώσουν μια απάντηση που θα την κατανοήσει ο θεατής, μιλούν μια ελληνική γλώσσα που δεν την καταλαβαίνει κανείς. Φαντάζομαι ότι ούτε οι ίδιοι καταλαβαίνουν τον εαυτό τους. Οκ, κάποιες φορές μπορεί κανείς να βγάλει κάποιο νόημα, αλλά πώς στα διάλα μεταφράζεται κάτι τέτοιο π.χ. στα αγγλικά; 
Δηλαδή, τι θέλει να πει το ποιητή, το ζωγράφο, το φωτογράφο, το ηθοποιό;

Παράδειγμα:
"Το φαινομενολογικό παιχνίδι ανάμεσα, στην κλίμακα και την ματιέρα των έργων, ανταποκρίνεται εδώ πλήρως στις υπαρξιακές αναζητήσεις του καλλιτέχνη και στη διαχρονική συνιστώσα που συνδέει τη μυστηριακή διαδικασία δημιουργίας των εικαστικών του έργων τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες. Η διαφάνεια στον ψυχισμό του καλλιτέχνη εμπλέκεται εδώ με τον εννοιολογικό χάρτη των εικαστικών του προβληματισμών."

Κι αναρωτιέμαι…
Είμαι παράξενος ή όλοι θεωρούν ότι το ακαταλαβίστικο είναι ευφυές;


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 3, 2013)

Αυτό είναι υπαρκτό παράδειγμα; Γιατί, αν είναι, περιέχει μερικά χονδροειδή νοηματικά λάθη. Πάντως το κόλπο είναι αρχαίο, λες πράγματα με επιτηδευμένες εκφράσεις για να μοιάζουν πολύπλοκες και έξυπνες. Το πότε είναι πραγματική ανάγκη και πότε όχι, φαίνεται από το πόσο ταιριάζουν οι λέξεις μεταξύ τους και τι νόημα βγάζουν στην σειρά οι προτάσεις. Εδώ, ας πούμε, είναι εξόχως αντιφατικές.


----------



## cinestef (Feb 3, 2013)

Έκανα αντιγραφή λέξη προς λέξη από ένα ντοκυμαντέρ που υποτιτλίζω τώρα.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 3, 2013)

"Η διαφάνεια στον ψυχισμό του καλλιτέχνη εμπλέκεται εδώ με τον εννοιολογικό χάρτη των εικαστικών του προβληματισμών". 
Θου, Κύριε, φυλακήν τω στόματί μου...


----------



## cinestef (Feb 3, 2013)

Θου! Θου! Δε λες τίποτα!


----------



## Earion (Feb 3, 2013)

Cinestef, σας συνιστώ να διαβάσετε μια απολαυστική μπροσούρα του Ντίνου Χριστιανόπουλου με τίτλο: _Τα αλαμπουρνέζικα, ή η γλώσσα των σημερινών κουλτουριάρηδων_. Ευτυχώς τη βρίσκω ανεβασμένη στο Διαδίκτυο, εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 3, 2013)

Χα! Θα 'πρεπε να έβλεπες κείμενο σε κατάλογο για μια έκθεση ζωγραφικής που κλήθηκα να μεταφράσω πριν από ένα διάστημα από ελληνικά σε αγγλικά.
Αν ο καλλιτέχνης δεν ήταν παιδικός μου φίλος, θα ζητούσα αποζημίωση για ψυχική οδύνη, συν βαρέα και ανθυγιεινά. (Ευτυχώς δεν το είχε γράψει ο ίδιος, αλλιώς η ποινή θα ήταν ακόμα πιο αυστηρή. As it was, το έκανα και αφιλοκερδώς).:huh:

Ψωνάρες... :glare:


----------



## Irini (Feb 3, 2013)

Η σωστότερη μετάφραση θα ήταν "Bullshit. Some more bullshit. End of bullshit".


----------



## cinestef (Feb 3, 2013)

Χαχαχαχα Αλαμπουνέζικα! Πολύ καιρό είχα να ακούσω αυτή τη λέξη! Θα το διαβάσω μόλις τελειώσω να μεταφράζω προς τα αγγλικαμπουρνέζικα!


----------



## cinestef (Feb 3, 2013)

Α, καλά! Εγώ κόντεψα να πάω στον ψυχίατρο με ένα σενάριο που είχα να μεταφράσω. Το έδωσα πίσω στην σεναριογράφο κι απο τότε δεν μου έχει ξαναμιλήσει. Ούτε σενάρια δεν ξέρουν να γράφουν κάποιοι/ες! Κακία λέω, αλλά λαλώ αληθώς!


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 3, 2013)

Δεν το αντιμετωπίζετε καθόλου σωστά: ο λόγος του καλλιτέχνη είναι κι αυτός ένα έργο τέχνης, δεν πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις να τον «μεταφράσεις» αλλά να τον «αναπλάσεις», να αποδώσεις το πνεύμα και την ατμόσφαιρα που δημιουργεί χρησιμοποιώντας όποιες λέξεις θέλεις.
Α: :cheek:
Εγώ θα μετέφραζα λέξη προς λέξη και θα έβαζα από κάτω ένα ντισκλέιμερ: "The preceding is an accurate translation from the original", θα καταλάβουν... :-D :-D


----------



## Earion (Feb 3, 2013)

Σωστά λέει ο Χαρβάτης, cinestef. Πρέπει να το πάρεις στα σοβαρά. Για αρχή, ρώτησε τον συντάκτη του κειμένου αν, όταν μιλά για εννοιολογικό χάρτη των εικαστικών προβληματισμών [του καλλιτέχνη], εννοεί chart ή map.


----------



## cinestef (Feb 3, 2013)

Έχετε δίκιο, αλλά αν αρχίσω να το ψάχνω, ζητώντας από τον συντάκτη να μου εξηγήσει τις πρώτες 2 προτάσεις 30-λεπτου ντοκυμαντέρ, θα χρειαστώ και το 2014 για να ολοκληρώσω τη δουλειά που πρέπει να την έχουν μέχρι το πρωί.
Από την άλλη, αν εκείνος αρχίσει να μου εξηγεί με τον ίδιο τρόπο, τότε go run searching! ))))))


----------



## Themis (Feb 3, 2013)

Cinestef, άκου τι σου λέει ο νεοχιλίαρχος dharvatis. Το έργο τέχνης δεν το αναλύεις, απλώς μεταφέρεις την αίσθηση που αφήνει. Και μην είσαι αχάριστος: αρκεί να αγνοήσεις τα δύο τυχαία κόμματα της πρώτης πρότασης (περιόδου) και η σύνταξη είναι άψογη, για να μην πω κιόλας ότι έχεις _δύο_ προτάσεις αντί π.χ. για μία ή μισή. Αν διαβάσεις τον Χριστιανόπουλο, εκεί όπου μας παραπέμπει ο Εαρίωνας, θα δεις ποια είναι τα πραγματικά ζόρια, με προτάσεις δέκα αράδων και συντακτικές ασάφειες. Επίσης, μην ξεχνάς ότι η έλλειψη περιεχομένου είναι κι αυτή ένα περιεχόμενο, κι εσύ σαν μεταφραστής πρέπει να το μεταφέρεις. Σαν πλεούμενο που πάει στο πουθενά σκίζοντας τα κύματα με χάρη γοργόνας.


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2013)

cinestef said:


> [...]αλλά πώς στα διάλα μεταφράζεται κάτι τέτοιο π.χ. στα αγγλικά;
> Δηλαδή, τι θέλει να πει το ποιητή, το ζωγράφο, το φωτογράφο, το ηθοποιό;
> 
> Παράδειγμα:
> ...


 The phenomenological play between the scale and the haptic texture of the artwork, in this particular instance fully reciprocates the existential pursuits of the artist and the diachronic component that connects the esoteric creation process of his fartwork in recent decades. The transparency of the artist's psychism is intertwined here with the semantic representation of his artistic ponderings.

Τα νεύρα μου, ΟΚ. Τα χάπια μου, ΟΚ. Τη μια ρακή να φύγω πού την πίνω, ρε παιδιά;

_Φλου αρτιστίκ_ λέγεται ο συγκεκριμένος κλάδος και η τεχνική της μετάφρασης, και ανήκει στην κατηγορία GIGO. Όχι συνηθισμένες λέξεις, για τους αγγλόφωνους (και όχι μόνο) όσο περισσότερες με ελληνική προέλευση τόσο το καλύτερο. Νόημα; Ποιο νόημα; Μα πάτε καλά; Ο σκοπός εδώ είναι να μην καταλάβει ο ανυποψίαστος αναγνώστης, ώστε να θαυμάζει και ν' απορεί («Πω ρε, τι έγραψε ο άθρωπας;»), αλλά με μία σημαντική, απαράβατη προϋπόθεση: να μην αισθανθεί εντελώς αδαής διαβάζοντάς το, αλλά να μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι, ενώ κάτι πάει να πιάσει μέσες-άκρες (τα άρθρα, τους συνδέσμους, τα επιφωνήματα, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση τις προθέσεις), το κείμενο έχει κρυφά και υψηλότερα νοήματα τα οποία όμως του διαφεύγουν όχι επειδή δεν υπάρχουν αλλά επειδή, ενώ ο ντεμεκαλλιτέχνης (ή μάλλον συχνότερα ο κριτικός) ως ανώτερη διάνοια τα έχει συλλάβει στις ανώτερες πνευματικές σφαίρες όπου κινείται, ο αναγνώστης δεν είναι σε θέση να συλλάβει τόσο υψηλά νοήματα, διότι ο πτωχός δεν έχει εντρυφήσει όσο χρειάζεται στις ανωτέρω ανώτερες πνευματικές σφαίρες (balls).
Επειδή βλέπω ότι παραπάνω μου ξέφυγε ένα fartwork, και γενικότερα για τους arty-farty: τον κώλο βάζεις μάγειρα, πορδές θα σου σερβίρει.

Βιντεάκι του Βέλτσου δεν βάζω, σας χαρίζομαι. 
Για τους σκληροπυρηνικούς του S&M όμως, τι σας έχω; Ένα πλήρες transcript επεισοδίου της εκπομπής «Αντιθέσεις» του 1988, με καλεσμένο μεταξύ άλλων τον Μισέλ Φουκault (χε χε). «Προειδοποίηση: Η εκπομπή περιέχει ελαφρώς “σκληρή” γλώσσα. Αν σας σοκάρει η λέξη “Καντ” και η λέξη με τα πολλά τα άλφα (“αναπαράσταση”), μην το διαβάσετε!»


“Everyone wants to understand painting. Why don’t they try to understand the song of the birds? Why do they love a night, a flower, everything which surrounds man, without attempting to understand them? Whereas where painting is concerned, they want to understand. Let them understand above all that the artist works from necessity; that he, too, is a minute element of the world to whom one should ascribe no more importance than so many things in nature which charm us but which we do not explain to ourselves. Those who attempt to explain a picture are on the wrong track most of the time.” - Pablo Picasso


----------



## SBE (Feb 3, 2013)

Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι μπορεί να μεταφραστεί σε εξίσου αλαμπουρνέζικη αγγλική.


----------



## cinestef (Feb 3, 2013)

Σε αλαμπουρνέζικη αγγλική το μεταβράζω!


----------



## cinestef (Feb 3, 2013)

ΟΥΑΟΥ!


----------



## cinestef (Feb 3, 2013)

Πάντως, το μόνο που έχω να προσθέσω είναι ότι όλα αυτά πρέπει να μπουν σε μορφή υποτίτλου, σε δυο σειρές ο καθένας με περιορισμένο αριθμό χαρακτήρων [μετράμε και τα κενά] και να παραμένουν στην οθόνη αρκετά έτσι ώστε να τα διαβάσει ο δόλιος ο αγγλόφωνος θεατής πριν προχωρήσω στον επόμενο υπότιτλο.... νόημα ξενόημα...
Στο τέλος, αλαμπουρνέζικα ελληνικά μου δίνουν; Αλαμπουρνέζικους αγγλικούς υπότιτλους θα πάρουν.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 3, 2013)

cinestef said:


> Στο τέλος, αλαμπουρνέζικα ελληνικά μου δίνουν; Αλλαμπουρνέζικους αγγλικούς υπότιτλους θα πάρουν.


Αυτό είναι και το σωστό, σύμφωνα με το δόγμα του αόρατου μεταφραστή.


----------



## rogne (Feb 3, 2013)

daeman said:


> Βιντεάκι του Βέλτσου δεν βάζω, σας χαρίζομαι.
> Για τους σκληροπυρηνικούς του S&M όμως, τι σας έχω; Ένα πλήρες transcript επεισοδίου της εκπομπής «Αντιθέσεις» του 1988, με καλεσμένο μεταξύ άλλων τον Μισέλ Φουκault (χε χε). «Προειδοποίηση: Η εκπομπή περιέχει ελαφρώς “σκληρή” γλώσσα. Αν σας σοκάρει η λέξη “Καντ” και η λέξη με τα πολλά τα άλφα (“αναπαράσταση”), μην το διαβάσετε!»



Ας μη σπεύσουμε πάντως, απ' τ' αλαμπουρνέζικα τεχνοκριτικών και... βελτσιστών, να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα για τη γλώσσα του Φουκώ, του Ντεριντά, του Καντ και δεν ξέρω ποιου άλλου. Γιατί, εντάξει, καλό πράγμα η καχυποψία απέναντι σε ό,τι σερβίρεται στα καθ' ημάς ως ψαγμενιά, αλλά αν το παρακάνουμε, πάμε κατά φιλισταϊσμό μεριά. Γενικά και προληπτικά το λέω, τίποτα προσωπικό με τον daeman (τον παραθέτω μόνο και μόνο για να δείξω τι θέλω να πω).

Κατά τ' άλλα, καλό κουράγιο στον συνάδελφο και συμφωνώ πλήρως με τα περί αόρατου μεταφραστή, GIGO κ.λπ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2013)

...
Προφανώς, σε κανονικές συνθήκες (not slanted), το εκκρεμές (μια που είπαμε και για Φουκώ, κι ας είναι άλλος) δεν ισορροπεί στα άκρα, αλλά κάπου στη μέση. 

Rogne, η προειδοποίηση (με τον Καντ) είναι του μπλόγκερ όπου παρέπεμψα, εξού και τα εισαγωγικά, και τον Φουκώ τον ανέφερα για το θράσος του Βέλτσου να τον θεωρήσει καλεσμένο του (μετά θάνατον, βέβαια). Από τη μια, η υπερβολή είναι η μαία της κατανόησης, από την άλλη όμως να μην μπερδεύουμε το είναι με το φαίνεσθαι, συμφωνώ απόλυτα κι εγώ.


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 3, 2013)

Δαεμάνε, αρίστευσες και πάλι! :lol: :lol: :lol:



daeman said:


> Επειδή βλέπω ότι παραπάνω μου ξέφυγε ένα fartwork, και γενικότερα για τους arty-farty: τον κώλο βάζεις μάγειρα, πορδές θα σου σερβίρει.


Κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι το έβαλες επίτηδες, ταίριαζε τέλεια :-D


----------



## cinestef (Feb 3, 2013)

Η δουλειά στα αγγλικαλαμπουρνέζικα ολοκληρώθηκε αισίως και ξεκινώ άμεσα δεύτερη ανάλογη εργασία.
Τι θα ακούσουν τα αυτιά μου και τι θα γράψουν τα δάχτυλά μου δεν ξέρω...
Αν αντιμετωπίσω πάλι τίποτις περίεργο... θα σας ενημερώσω για να μού καταθέσετε τα φώτα σας και τις απόψεις σας.
Προς το παρόν, ευχαριστώ σας για τα σχόλια! ))))))


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> [...]
> Κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι το έβαλες επίτηδες, ταίριαζε τέλεια :-D


Έπρεπε να βάλω εισαγωγικά: «ξέφυγε»; ;) Όχι, είχε το λόγο της και η επιλογή του fartwork και αυτού του ρήματος σ' αυτά τα συμφραζόμενα· εκτός από την αεροφαγία, και η αερολογία προκαλεί καούρες και αέρια. Bubbles, balloons and balls bursting.


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Κάνω μια προσπάθεια μιας κάπως απλοποιημένης μετάφρασης (ναι, εξακολουθεί να αντιμάχεται το νόημα που αναβοσβήνει φώτα μέσα στο κεφάλι μας):

Here the [phenomenological] play/interplay between the scale and the materials / medium of the works exactly / precisely corresponds to the artist’s existential pursuits / yearnings and to the timeless element that connects the mystical process of creation of his visual works in /of the last few decades. Here the transparency of the artist’s psyche becomes intertwined with the concept map of his artistic concerns.

Νομίζω ότι το «φαινομενολογικό» μόνο με υποσημείωση υποφέρεται. :) (Τη διαφάνεια αποκλείεται να την καταλάβω, οπότε GIGO.)


----------



## pontios (Feb 4, 2013)

As an exercise, if we wanted to cut through all the mumbo jumbo and restate and simplify things (as dharvatis suggested earlier, and keeping in mind it's for subtitling purposes), I'm wondering if it could have been boiled down to something like?

Using visual techniques, the director has more freedom/scope to express himself in the creative process, but this also allows us to see things through his mind's eye (his "psyche"), and by letting us into his world, he's also demystifying it.


----------



## pontios (Feb 4, 2013)

pontios said:


> As an exercise, if we wanted to cut through all the mumbo jumbo and restate and simplify things (as dharvatis suggested earlier, and keeping in mind it's for subtitling purposes), I'm wondering if it could have been boiled down to something like?
> 
> Using visual techniques, the director has more freedom/scope to express himself in the creative process, but this also allows us to see things through his mind's eye (his "psyche"), and by letting us into his world, he's also demystifying it.



By visual technique I meant "visual narrative" (maybe I should have stated it that way?) .. i.e., storytelling through imagery and based on our sensory perception (rather than through dialogue).

Maybe something along the lines ? .. it needs to be reworded.
Using/through visual narrative/imagery (i.e., mixing it in/interspersing it here and there?), the director has more freedom/scope (or an additional means ?) to express himself/herself in the creative process, but this (visual narrative/imagery) also allows us to see things directly through his/her mind's eye (his/her "psyche"), and by letting us into his/her world, it's also demystifying it.


----------



## pontios (Feb 4, 2013)

I think the director may be "torn" between the freedom to express himself (to stamp himself and his "psyche" on the film with the newer visual narrative techniques), on the one hand.. vs holding himself back and sticking to conventional and timeless film techniques, (the timeless component) on the other? He may be looking for a happy medium, and the right balance, maybe?
I should have held myself back too, before I posted earlier - as I'm not sure that I've understood the message here.
My previous posts, if they hold any truth at all, should at least be prefaced by this one.
:wub:


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 4, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι ο cinestef θα μου επιτρέψει να μεταφέρω από το ΦΒ αυτό που έγραψε εξουθενωμένος στις 4 το πρωί:

Το πήρα απόφαση. Αν τυχόν γυρίσω ποτέ ντοκυμαντέρ, θα δώσω σε αυτούς από τους οποίους θα παίρνω συνέντευξη πρώτα ένα λεξοτανίλ και θα τους απαγορέψω να λένε πάνω από δέκα λέξεις το δευτερόλεπτο. Θα θυμάμαι τις στιγμές που έζησα ως υποτιτλιστής και θα δακρύζω σκεπτόμενος τον δόλιο που θα το πάρει να το υποτιτλίσει!
#γλωσσοδιάρροια #κόψε ράψε #βγάζεις νόημα; #φαρ ιτ ρέινς*

* Πέρα βρέχει!


----------



## bernardina (Feb 4, 2013)

Και εδώ μπαίνει το μέγα ερώτημα: μέχρι πού έχει δικαίωμα ο μεταφραστής να παρεμβαίνει στο πρωτότυπο, να το "ωραιοποιεί" να το "απλουστεύει" να το κάνει "κατανοητό", "προσιτό" "εύπεπτο"; Τα εισαγωγικά είναι ηθελημένα. Και θεωρώ ότι το ερώτημα δεν είναι οριστικά απαντημένο. 

Η παροιμία _κουκιά έφαγα - κουκιά μολογάω_ είναι συνώνυμη του κωλομάγειρα, αλλά από την οπτική γωνία του φάγου;


----------

